# Bodyshop have painted car wrong colour!



## ron burgandy (Apr 18, 2007)

My brother bought a 1985 Alfa Romeo sprint green clover in silver leaf back in November with the intention of bringing it back to concours level in the original silver colour.

Having done a lot of work on it he finally sent it out to the body shop to have it resprayed ,having got the phone call to say it was ready to collect. Do his horror they had sprayed it a gold colour

Now we've double checked the paint code we gave them and its correct so somewhere along the line they have made a mistake and now saying they won't rectify it.

We are going down today again to speak to them to see what they say.:doublesho

Will try to get photos up later today


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

How, in the name of the wee man, did they make a monumental mistake like that??????


----------



## luke123 (Mar 30, 2010)

I would find out what supplier of paint they use, Phone the company up give them the paint code that you gave the bodyshop and ask what colour it is. If they say silver then your in your right to have it resprayed at there costs. BUT i would be very carful if they do offer to now respray it because they will not take care and time over it, it will be a rushed job to get it out of the way and save as much money as possible


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

That isn't good. 

Hope they sort it without any hassle to you. 

Hopefully you haven't paid any money up front either?


----------



## ron burgandy (Apr 18, 2007)

It's definitely a tricky situation especially as we are trying to have it as a showroom concours example.
We ve given no money yet ideally I want them to give us 2k and ill get it sprayed elsewhere.
But I guess this ain't gonna happen


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

sure if they do not want to fix what they have done wrong trading standards is best place to seek for a advise ...


----------



## luke123 (Mar 30, 2010)

ron burgandy said:


> It's definitely a tricky situation especially as we are trying to have it as a showroom concours example.
> We ve given no money yet ideally I want them to give us 2k and ill get it sprayed elsewhere.
> But I guess this ain't gonna happen


They should have insurance which should cover this.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

I would think that is likely to come under "Defective Workmanship" and won't be covered by insurance.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Horror story,hope you get it sorted


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

you have given them no money but expect them to give you 2k to get it painted elsewhere ? i know what my answer would be  At best you would walk away and owe nothing, but i think getting them to paint it again would be the best option. Other than the paint code did you ever mention it being silver ? I did fall into that trap a year ago, someone ordered a VW Golf in silver leaf, so i ordered silver .... turns out silver leaf is gold  my mistake. 

Could the Alfa owners club give any advice on the paint code ?


----------



## ron burgandy (Apr 18, 2007)

Well the meeting didnt go well, they kept we painted the colour code you gave us etc, which is a vile pale green!, and we kept saying we ve given you the right colour which we have. So we left it there we ll I've them time to Cool off and get some more evidence together.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Have you got anything in writing. I would give Trading Standards a call and see what they suggest. 

I would follow up your meeting today with a letter explaining your view. Post via recorded delivery. If you end up in the Small Claims Court, written evidence is really useful.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

I'd of said its quite simple if they have painted it the wrong colour you won't accept the car back or pay until its rectified, as above put it all in writing recorded delivery and seek legal advice but at the end of the day you are the customer and if they have done it wrong its their fault and problem to sort out


----------



## Captain Pugwash (Mar 23, 2011)

so what was the paint code you supplied


----------



## ron burgandy (Apr 18, 2007)

Captain Pugwash said:


> so what was the paint code you supplied


ar755/af grigio nisida

which is a dark silver/grey colour


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

http://www.alfacorseclub.com/forum/showthread.php?1416-Codigos-de-pintura-para-Alfa-Romeo

Shows as a silver/grey on here.

Be interesting to see how you get on.

Surely though, if the paint was a different colour to the car...why would you continue?


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

Wow the same thing happend to this guy but this guy is a bit more stuck then you as they got the paint code from the car

http://www.alfaowner.com/Forum/alfa-33-sud-and-sprint/368868-help-my-sprint-is-the-wrong-colour.html


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

ron burgandy said:


> ar755/af grigio nisida
> 
> which is a dark silver/grey colour


Grigio nisida looks green to me (ref 752) 755 looks grey but isn't called grigio nisida. Was it a bare shell resto, i'm just wondering if they had anything to match the car too, is it a company that specialises in Alfas or just a bodyshop ?


----------



## JonD (Aug 2, 2010)

Have the kept the car until the receive payment?

If I was in your position, I'd gather all your evidence quickly and get in touch with the trading standards, they should also be affiliated to a professional body, of which you should make contact with. At the same time, I'd get the forms form the small claims court and get the submitted ASAP as timescales can vary from area to area.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

also have a look in the paint section further up the forum


----------



## BoroDave74 (May 16, 2009)

If you do want consumer advice and/or make a complaint, it's now the Citizens Advice Consumer Service which has replaced Consumer Direct for your Trading Standards route. http://www.citizensadvice.org.uk/index/getadvice.htm
You can still turn up in person at your local Trading Standards department for advice, their standards for how long you have to wait to be seen should be on their website. Hth and best of luck getting it resolved to your satisfaction.


----------



## Dohnut (Feb 4, 2011)

Any news on the dispute? Interesting to see the outcome of this.


----------



## Jem (Aug 10, 2007)

This gives you the formula for AF755:

http://cdb.sxcolor.info/en/Formula....id&companyName=alfa romeo&powerSearchKeys=755


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

^^ broken link matey, says you need to login.

interested to hear the outcome of this also, sounds like a nightmare!


----------



## ron burgandy (Apr 18, 2007)

Update : the bodyshop has agreed to respray the car for an extra £250. But it's too late for the alfa shows this summer. That link was interesting show 755 was the correct code that might come in handy thanks. Will keep you upto date with the outcome we do have pics somewhere


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

If it s their paint supplier that did the mistake , it should be them that covers it as well . Check this out .


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

ron burgandy said:


> Update : the bodyshop has agreed to respray the car for an extra £250. But it's too late for the alfa shows this summer. That link was interesting show 755 was the correct code that might come in handy thanks. Will keep you upto date with the outcome we do have pics somewhere


not checked the link but this might help too....

http://italiancarsclub.free.fr/Centre-Documents-Techniques/alfa/AR-palette/AR-standox-17.jpg

And the rest of the colours......

http://www.alfacorseclub.com/forum/showthread.php?1416-Codigos-de-pintura-para-Alfa-Romeo


----------

